# Man dressed as ninja arrested at school



## rlobrecht (Aug 25, 2011)

I wasn't sure if I should post this here or Horror Stories.



> A young man was arrested outside an Oklahoma school dressed as a ninja, handling what police say are weapons.  When Lt. Shon Jackson received the call about an oddly dressed man,  armed with weapons he immediately ordered school officials at Hillsdale  Christian to lockdown all classrooms and keep students away from campus.
> "We had all inbound school buses diverted from the school," Jackson said.
> Once authorities arrived they rushed to the playground.
> "Individual was dressed in this karate attire and was doing various  poses. At that point of time, it was that off of karate kid, he moves  into a crane style pose," Jackson said.



Ok, the guy was a bit of an idiot for using a school playground, but a felony?

http://www.ksdk.com/news/article/273449/28/Man-dressed-as-ninja-arrested-at-school


----------



## Carol (Aug 25, 2011)

rlobrecht said:


> I wasn't sure if I should post this here or Horror Stories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weapons on school property can bring felony charges in a lot of states.


----------



## Carol (Aug 25, 2011)

http://oklegal.onenet.net/oklegal-cgi/get_statute?99/Title.21/21-1280.1.html
*

*
*Oklahoma State Statute §21-1280.1*


> POSSESSION OF FIREARM ON SCHOOL PROPERTY
> 
> A. It shall be unlawful for any person, except a peace officer or    other person authorized by the board of education of that district or    governing body for any public or private school, to have in his or her    possession on any public or private school property or while in any    school bus or vehicle used by any school for transportation of    students or teachers* any firearm or weapon* designated in Section 1272    of this title.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 25, 2011)

Private property


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 25, 2011)

Lesson learned.  Know your statutes before practicing in public.


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 25, 2011)

rlobrecht said:


> Lesson learned.  Know your statutes before practicing in public.



Lesson learned? This is a *felony*. That means this kid is facing serious jail time. So now they're going to subject a young man to the rape and predation of our prison system because he was stupid and practiced his karate on a school playground? This isn't a joke. That kid might be tortured because he did something that, while maybe not very intelligent, certainly didn't endanger anyone. And it isn't private property. It's government property. Which means it was funded through taxation. You know, _actual private property_ stolen from citizens at gun point?

Yah. Lesson learned alright. **** the police.


-Rob


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 25, 2011)

He was apparently not only on school property, but on private school property, without permission or authority.  On top of that, he was in possession of weapons in violation of the state laws.  It's his job and responsibility to know where he can train LEGALLY and SAFELY.  I don't consider school grounds during the school day a safe place to practice; way too many things can go wrong, apart from misguided panic on the part of the school staff.

Could the school staff have simply approached him and told him to leave?  Yes.  But they weren't required to confront somebody sending signals of preparation for violence themselves.  Instead, they called the police.  We only really have his side of the story; there could be more history than is being recounted.  Don't know, and it's mostly immaterial.  Nor do we know what his demeanor with the police was, or even what his "ninja costume" really consisted of, whether it was simply a gi or more the movie fantasy ninja uniform.  In Virginia, if he was wearing a mask, it could have been a second felony offense.  The weapons in question include several sai, and some sort of katana-like sword.

Nor do I have problems with the police suggesting or directing a lock-down.  Again, all they had until they contacted him was a report of an oddly dressed person with weapons, behaving oddly.  If you don't think training in a gi (or worse - a ninja costume) won't look odd and scary to someone who doesn't know what you're doing... think again.  And the cops don't know it's "just training"... or if it's someone on the verge of some sort of breakdown or mental episode about to attempt massive carnage.

What I suspect will happen at trial is simple: He'll be offered the opportunity to plea to a lesser offense, and possibly even have the case continued for dismissal pending good behavior.  He probably won't beat the underlying charge if he pleads not guilty.  These laws are published, and publication is all it takes to enforce them.

The take-home lesson for the rest of us?  Look up the codes that effect places you plan to train, especially if you'll be using any weapons.  And stay off of school grounds when school is in session, unless you're a student.


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 26, 2011)

Rob, I was meaning lesson learned for me. This guys got a long road ahead of him.


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 26, 2011)

A real ninja wouldn't need to take weapons onto school grounds. Not sure what you find at an average school in the States but here you are guaranteed to find javelin, Archery gear, Shot put, Discus, tables, chairs, the headmasters cane(a bamboo pole for beating rogue students with), chisels, hammers, rolling pins, frying pans, electricity(I livened up a school bus once, electrocuted everyone on it except the driver while the bus was doing 60mph...low current so no damage but boy did it make everyone scream).




Thesemindz said:


> ...funded through taxation. You know, _actual private property_ stolen from citizens at gun point.



And there it is.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 26, 2011)

Thesemindz said:


> Lesson learned? This is a *felony*. That means this kid is facing serious jail time. So now they're going to subject a young man to the rape and predation of our prison system because he was stupid and practiced his karate on a school playground? This isn't a joke. That kid might be tortured because he did something that, while maybe not very intelligent, certainly didn't endanger anyone. And it isn't private property. It's government property. Which means it was funded through taxation. You know, _actual private property_ stolen from citizens at gun point?
> 
> Yah. Lesson learned alright. **** the police.
> 
> ...


So you'd rather have some idiot roaming around your kid's school with live weapons (sharp blades) pretending that people can't see him and he's such a baaaad asss mo-fo and be all Kukoo-Nutso-Ryo "I'm silent death, don't mess with me" then huh? Got no problem with that? Probably hums his own fricken theme song to himself as he moves stealthly through the grounds (or wearing an I pod under his uniform).  

If you don't remember school tragedies in the past 10-12 years then it's not **** the police... it's **** you. I wouldn't want some nut-job threatening my kids or their friends with anything that would harm them. He won't get serious prison time but he does need serious jail time to make him wake up and realize what a fricken idiot he really is and stop watching American Ninja series get his feet and head back on reality. Some time behind bars would awaken his slumbering sense of reality when he understands that none of his ninja tricks and meditations aren't getting him past those steel rods that make up his cell. Wake up and grow up. 



jks9199 said:


> He was apparently not only on school property,  but on private school property, without permission or authority.  On top  of that, he was in possession of weapons in violation of the state  laws.  It's his job and responsibility to know where he can train  LEGALLY and SAFELY.  I don't consider school grounds during the school  day a safe place to practice; way too many things can go wrong, apart  from misguided panic on the part of the school staff.
> 
> Could the school staff have simply approached him and told him to leave?   Yes.  But they weren't required to confront somebody sending signals  of preparation for violence themselves.  Instead, they called the  police.  We only really have his side of the story; there could be more  history than is being recounted.  Don't know, and it's mostly  immaterial.  Nor do we know what his demeanor with the police was, or  even what his "ninja costume" really consisted of, whether it was simply  a gi or more the movie fantasy ninja uniform.  In Virginia, if he was  wearing a mask, it could have been a second felony offense.  The weapons  in question include several sai, and some sort of katana-like sword.
> 
> The take-home lesson for the rest of us?  Look up the codes that effect  places you plan to train, especially if you'll be using any weapons.   And stay off of school grounds when school is in session, unless you're a  student.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thesemindz said:


> Lesson learned? This is a *felony*. That means this kid is facing serious jail time. So now they're going to subject a young man to the rape and predation of our prison system because he was stupid and practiced his karate on a school playground? This isn't a joke. That kid might be tortured because he did something that, while maybe not very intelligent, certainly didn't endanger anyone. And it isn't private property. It's government property. Which means it was funded through taxation. You know, _actual private property_ stolen from citizens at gun point?
> 
> Yah. Lesson learned alright. **** the police.
> 
> ...



Police don't formally charge someone, they write the report and submit it to the Prosecutor or District Attorney (or their designated assistants) who reviews the report and then issues and charges based on the fact that a crime was committed and meets the elements of the crime charged.  

Oklahoma as in many states have "presumptive" sentences.  If you read the law it states "up to 2 years", that means if found guilty of the charge and he has no prior history etc. he could have probation only and no jail time or prison.  More than likely, he is going to be offered a lower charge before it ever got to a jury trial.

Also, it was NOT government property, it was a Christian school so it would be private property or as the statue says a "private school", you know property stolen by private citizens from the hands of the Native Americans in Oklahoma.



> [h=1]Man With Sword Kills 2 at Grocery[/h][h=2]Three are wounded before police kill the attacker, a bagger at the Irvine supermarket. People grabbed items off the shelves to beat back the assailant.[/h]
> June 30, 2003|Jack Leonard, Jennifer Mena and Dave McKibben | Times Staff Writers
> A man wielding a samurai-style sword killed two people and wounded three others at an Irvine supermarket Sunday before his bloody rampage ended with a fatal volley of police gunfire.
> The deadly attack occurred about 9:35 a.m. inside the Albertsons at Culver Drive and Irvine Boulevard, when Joseph Parker, a 30-year-old bagger known for erratic behavior, entered the market where he worked and began slashing employees and customers, witnesses said.



So because it's happened in other places, they should have just KNOWN that it was someone that meant no harm?  Puh-Leaze.  

Going back to the sentencing, if you are arguing that he shouldn't get two years in prison for this incident, then that is a different argument than "*** the police" for doing their job.  The courts take into account stupid things done without intent and can plan something accordingly.  Again, your whole argument and ***** against the police is completely bass ackwards since it is the courts and prosecutors who are decided this young man's fate.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Aug 29, 2011)

I doubt he'll get any jail time, probably just a slap on the wrist but this Stiffler guy is pretty stupid.

With all that's going on in the media, he couldn't find somewhere more private to play ninja. 
The guy should have thought about it, knives at school, yeah that sounds like a great idea. (sarcasm)

Either way I like to know about this guy Stiffler's mom...


----------

